# .460 s&w question



## raptortrapper (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello all. I am new to smith and wesson, but want to get the .460 for hunting deer, elk, and bear. I know that revolver will also shoot the .45 long colt, and the .454 casual. Its versatility is one of the things that sold me on it. 

My question is about the balistics of the rounds. Here in Colorado, I have to have 550 foot pounds of energy at 50 yards for the round to be legal. Are there rounds in the .45 long colt that qualify that round for hunting antelope?

Also, is it possible to pick up this revolver used anywhere? I don't have a computer, and just use the one here at work, so I don't know my way around it very well.

thanks.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Most factory .45 LC loads fall in at about 400-450 ft/lbs. A generally accepted rule for deer size game is to maintain at least 1000 ft/lbs of energy.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

raptortrapper said:


> Hello all. I am new to smith and wesson, but want to get the .460 for hunting deer, elk, and bear. I know that revolver will also shoot the .45 long colt, and the .454 casual. Its versatility is one of the things that sold me on it.
> 
> My question is about the balistics of the rounds. Here in Colorado, I have to have 550 foot pounds of energy at 50 yards for the round to be legal. Are there rounds in the .45 long colt that qualify that round for hunting antelope?
> 
> ...


Remington UMC is under 400 ftlb at 50. see chart:

http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/results/default.aspx?type=pistol&cal=18

The .454 lists at 1442 ftlb which should be enough although it is known to kill at both ends. :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Good luck on your hunt and wear ear protection.

:smt1099.


----------

